# Free "Gas Pipeline" numbers



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

One of our PFF members (jlw1972) was kind enough to post some numbers for a section of the natural gas pipeline that runs from Mobile to Tampa. I know many folks out there have numbers for the pipe. For those who don't, you might want to add these numbers to your list. I have not checked them against mine, but I suspect they are good.

See this link: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/gps-numbers-sale-gas-pipeline-148687/

Sorry, I don't have any dive video of this pipe yet. I hope to post some this summer.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you ever get a chance to Dive these?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Did you ever get a chance to Dive these?


I have not been diving out there yet but I did follow the pipeline for many miles while watching my bottom machine. I ran across a few sections that were uncovered, but I did not see much in the way fish marks. I hope to get out later this summer and run all of the way out the spot where it crosses a limestone formation at 350'. Until I find some better spots on the pipeline, you will probably have more luck fishing spots in the Trysler Grounds.

Whackum


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

We will be fishing from Orange Beach (Cotton Bayou) July 5-13th so I was just try to get something other than the rigs plugged into my machine.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Check here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...eef-numbers-alabama-florida-panhandle-291937/
and here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/

whackum


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah. I have those already


----------

